# Tax Credit?



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

Recently saw on the media that Bee-Keepers get a credit on property tax. Has anyone heard of this?

Dave


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Property tax is local, not federal, right? It would vary where you lived.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

RedDave said:


> Recently saw ...that Bee-Keepers get a property tax [credit]


I think it is Bon Jovi who saves thousands and thousands of dollars on his multi-acre New Jersey estate by having bee hives there.


----------



## Hartz (Sep 4, 2010)

Here in Ohio, if you can prove a yearly _*gross*_ income of $2500.00, you can apply to have your property valued as agriculture use. This does NOT include the portion that your home sits on. Bees are considered agriculture in Ohio but not so in every state. You will have to check with your state. Contact your county real estate tax department. Agriculture use is only a reduction, not an exemption here.
Hope that helps.

Hartz


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I think I saw that same story that referenced BonJovi. I believe it was that Stossel (sp?) character doing the story. Anyway, he did say something about BonJovi paying little or no tax on his property because of a federal tax credit or federal incentives or some such thing. Really does not make much sense to me. I immediately wondered why, with all the bee meetings I'd been to and all the stuff I've read, that I'd not heard previously about this fabulous government incentive to keep bees.:scratch:

What was that about "I'm from the gummint and I'm here to help"?

-james


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

The story was about freeloaders, The reason you don't here about it at bee meetings is because most beekeepers aren't wealthy enough to know all the ways to evade taxes legaly..OMTCW


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I just had my property rezoned as agriculture/farm/grazing based on my bees. It was not an easy task. I had to show two years of income from the bees, attach case law to show that the courts in this state have already ruled on this before, and have the county inspect my apiary, plus other paper work. However, it was worth it as my taxes will now be significantly lower. It is state by state and more so county by county with some making it easier than others. Ag friendly states seem to be the way to go. Good luck n NYC.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

HONEYDEW said:


> Tmost beekeepers aren't wealthy enough to know all the ways to evade taxes legaly..OMTCW


There is a big difference between tax avoidance and tax planning.

Either way, a conversation on the difference might better be suited in the Tailgater section.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Here in Lee County, FL, you can get a break on your property taxes by beeing a beekeeper, but I know that the criteria includes hives and a honey house (and no where have I yet found what constitutes a legal/code OK'd honey house). I found this out because my neighbor is supportive of my beekeeping, and is willing to provide me with a honey house in her yard as well as letting me use it for an outyard so she can get an agricultural exemption! I don't have the room so I might take her up on it.


----------

